# [SOLVED] Battery Life is terrible on my iPhone 3G!!!



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone! 

I purchased from AT&T an iPhone 3g- well the phone was free with a two-yr contract.

So I am learning how to use it BUT

I ONLY get about six (6) hours of Life before it stops working.

Should I send the phone back?

I have read tutorials on various sites about how to prolong life 

turn off push
turn off programs not in use
turn off wi-fi 

etc. 
Can anyone tell me what I should do? Thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Battery Life is terrible on my iPhone 3G!!!*

The average battery life for the iPhone 3GS would be 3 days with no use. With use, it should last 1.5 days.

See if they will replace the phone.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Battery Life is terrible on my iPhone 3G!!!*

Thanks for answering Master! I thought I may have to go this route, now to get a hold of a _person _at AT&T!


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama (May 15, 2012)

Try out all the normal methods such as reducing brightness , instant auto-lock , also regularly do this :
Fully drain out the iphone's battery until it switches off ... Then completely charge till 100 % without any interuption ..


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Battery Life is terrible on my iPhone 3G!!!*

Hi Easwar- how do I drain the battery ? by just using it? or is there a way I can do it quickly?


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama (May 15, 2012)

Ya .. Use it normally ... The power bar turns red ... Use until the iphone switches off on its own .. After that charge your phone through your PC and dont use ur phone till it reaches 100% ...

Try out this cycle monthly twice ... It may improve ur battery life


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Battery Life is terrible on my iPhone 3G!!!*

Thanks so much for you feedback Easwar _ I much appreciate it.


----------

